# One gallon tank....thoughts?



## A fish called Bird (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi there - I'm new here so any feedback is appreciated! :-D

My little boy betta - Gilligan (Gill  ) is, at the moment, in a 1 gallon tank. I asked the person working at the pet store what size tank is typical for bettas and she basically said - "well they're just puddle fish, so little tanks are fine." :roll: I'm just not so sure...

He seems to be doing okay though- 

I've only ever had one other fish and he didn't make it  so I just want to make sure I actually have him living in good conditions.

I 50% change his water about every 3 days and 100% change once a week; his tank has a light (I don't have it on very often... it seems to just REALLY heat up - I'm going to invest in a tank thermometer to see if it IS heating up the tank too much), an air pump with air stone, 1 plant and small rounded rocks. 

I'd really like to master the "art" of betta fish - they're so pretty and I always want to bring more home lol :-D

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You will find a lot of vociferous critics of one-gallon aquariums. I, however, believe a tank of one gallon+ is fine as long as it is well maintained.

The problem with tanks the size of yours is they are a PITA to maintain, more of a challenge to heat and more difficult to filter.

If you can get to a PetSmart, this tank is a good choice:
http://www.petsmart.com/supplies/aq...36-catid-300065?var_id=36-16838&_t=pfm=search

This heater:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11368

This filter:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9821

You will also need Seachem Prime to add to your water with every water change. While you have Gill in the one-gallon, you can add two drops of Prime per a day between water changes to "lock" ammonia and make it harmless. You really don't need 100% water changes if you are using Prime. Two 50% a week is fine.

Once you have a filter, an API Master Test Kit will prove invaluable; however, try to get at the least the Ammonia Test while he's in the one-gallon. This will let you know how his water's doing.

So, until you upgrade his tank and add a filter right now you need a heater, thermometer, Prime and an Ammonia test kit. This will keep him healthy.


----------



## copperfish (Jan 21, 2014)

If you really want to "master" things then you should move up to a larger size. I think you and your fish will have a better experience. I know I have doing so. For myself it was not just about making it easier. It is easier having a larger tank. With a 5 gallon, filter and heater .... it doesn't take much effort on my end. In particular when the tank is cycled. I don't think you can get a fish bowl to cycle. Additionally when it comes to plants - if you go there - a tank provides more space. For myself that has made it easier to provide my betta hiding spaces to rest. I think it is great you want to learn, give yourself and the betta the space to do so. I don't know any drawback (outside of $ or space limits some have) for doing so. All the best with your betta!


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

My 3 betta's live in a 1 gallon tank. There are a lot of people on this forum that will want you to give your betta a 2.5 but you have to remember that betta fish can live in puddles so any size bowl is good for them really. My female lived in a .5 gallon for almost a year! Everything is up to you though n.n

My mom told me this 'It's your fish not their fish. You can have your fish live in whatever size bowl you feel it will be comfortable in. If someone isn't happy about it then that's fine, they will eventually learn to deal with it and move on.'

Hope nothing sparks up from this >_<


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Bettas do not live in puddles in the wild. Not in the sense that we typically think of a puddle. Either way, the bettas we keep are not wild in any sense anyway. It's similar to dogs and wolves. They're quite domestic.

I'd suggest reading up on this thread for more info about the puddle myth:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=8923

Even if the betta does not die in a .5 gallon, it is certainly not thriving, which is what should be aimed for when keeping a pet betta.

Agreed that a larger tank is much easier. Both to maintain and get proper equipment for. I'd recommend a 2.5 minimum. Personally, now that I have one of my bettas in a 5 gallon, I like it so much more that I'm getting rid of my 2.5 soon. I get more enjoyment out of the 5 and so does my betta. I can't ever go smaller again(except for hospital tanks)


----------



## copperfish (Jan 21, 2014)

BamNeko said:


> My 3 betta's live in a 1 gallon tank. There are a lot of people on this forum that will want you to give your betta a 2.5 but you have to remember that betta fish can live in puddles so any size bowl is good for them really. My female lived in a .5 gallon for almost a year! Everything is up to you though n.n
> 
> My mom told me this 'It's your fish not their fish. You can have your fish live in whatever size bowl you feel it will be comfortable in. If someone isn't happy about it then that's fine, they will eventually learn to deal with it and move on.'
> 
> Hope nothing sparks up from this >_<


No sparks here, and I don't care what you choose for a tank.

But I am curious, have you had a betta in a larger size tank before? I always wonder this when others advocate for a smaller size being ok. Have you tried the other for comparison. I know I have tried both 1g & 5g to offer my own opinion to others.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

copperfish said:


> No sparks here, and I don't care what you choose for a tank.
> 
> But I am curious, have you had a betta in a larger size tank before? I always wonder this when others advocate for a smaller size being ok. Have you tried the other for comparison. I know I have tried both 1g & 5g to offer my own opinion to others.


I've only had a 1g for my fish. I didn't use it for the longest time because the filter was so strong. I was then suggested to get those little nylon slips that you see at the shoe stores and wrap it around the filter and it should slow it down, well 3 slips later(double wrapped) the filter is slow enough to where it won't disturb the fish in the bowl. My 2 other bowls that are 1g have an under gravel filter. So I can't comment there.


----------



## copperfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, nice idea regarding the nylon. That's great you have been able to manage to filter slow enough in a small bowl!


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

copperfish said:


> Thanks for sharing, nice idea regarding the nylon. That's great you have been able to manage to filter slow enough in a small bowl!


But is also like a filter so they need to be changed. I'm changing filter and nylon slips Friday I think the filter is in need of a change....


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

BamNeko said:


> My 3 betta's live in a 1 gallon tank. There are a lot of people on this forum that will want you to give your betta a 2.5 but you have to remember that betta fish can live in puddles so any size bowl is good for them really. My female lived in a .5 gallon for almost a year! Everything is up to you though n.n
> 
> My mom told me this 'It's your fish not their fish. You can have your fish live in whatever size bowl you feel it will be comfortable in. If someone isn't happy about it then that's fine, they will eventually learn to deal with it and move on.'
> 
> Hope nothing sparks up from this >_<


No sparks and personally, I think an attentive person can maintain a 1 gallon tank, but the idea that "bettas live in small puddles" is grossly overstated. During the dry season, the water is shallower, sure, and fish like bettas have adapted to survive in places of cyclic climate. But a cup or two of water is not the norm like so many people tend to think is and use as an excuse for keeping their bettas in things like liquor bottles or drinking glasses with no problem heating or water changes. And the dry season doesn't last. Once the rain comes, the water swells up again. 

Actually, my family came from a region where a lot of rice is grown. It is hot and humid for the majority of the year. You know what the biggest immediate problem is of living there? Flooding. 

These are what wild bettas' homes look like:


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

The top picture above is also more likely taken during the "dry" season. During the wet, the water level may swell up above the creek bed and over the plants.

Furthermore, you have to take into account how many fast growing plants are in bodies of water like this. These habitats are tropical, so very warm and humid. They are also naturally filtered by the vegetation and periodically refilled with the rain.


----------



## copperfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

I strongly believe in giving bettas and other living things the best care you can, and with that a suitable place to live is a necessity! And a one gallon bowl is NOT a suitable home for any living creature!

Lets look at the life of a fish in a bowl in the everyday home: it exsists solely to be of estetic beauty to the owner. By using the betta as a decor object in a tiny bowl or vase you severly limit the life quality of that fish. It has NO room to exercise natural behavior!! It just swims around its prison! SURVIVING..
Then lets look at the life of a fish that has an atentive owner that has done proper research: this fish is a pet, a family member even! And great care is taken to keep this fish healthy and happy, this will for most of us mean spending money on a SUITABLE tank with a heater and filter, live or silk plants, a cave or hidey hole of some sort and quality food and water conditioner. This fish is able to use his or hers tank the way it is ment! It is able to hide and swim around its plants and do all the fishy things its ment to do! The fish is THRIVING!!

So what fish do you want to be? The one surviving or thriving? 

Tbh the pople sho say they love their fish and then stuff them in a .5 or one gallon tanks with no heat or filtration and often no decent waterconditioner and claims money or space is the issue, they dont love their fish. Then they actually would care for them propper and listen to what experianced owners keepers tell them as to how to care for their fish! Dont buy a pet if you cant afford it either, its just wrong and irresponsible! You would not put a family member in a closet to live! So dont put fish in tiny bowls!! 

Dont buy the myth about puddlefish either! Use your head 

This is not directed at breeders who have good wc rutines and hundreds of fish, but the average fish keeper like myself  

I would highly recomend a tank at minimum 2,5G with a heater and filter. If you cant give your fish that then tive it to somone who will 

Thats my two cents on this topic, and I applaud the OP for making this thread as it is an important question!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

copperfish said:


> Great pictures! Thanks for sharing that.


The pictures are not mine, so I can't take credit. If you look up what real rice paddies and other wild betta habits look like on Google, you are more likely to find big body of water rather than puddles.  

I have lived in China and been to Thailand, so I have seen them in person and was so surprised that a lot of people from other places did not have the faintest idea what they actually looked like!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Reccka said:


> I'd recommend a 2.5 minimum. Personally, now that I have one of my bettas in a 5 gallon, I like it so much more that I'm getting rid of my 2.5 soon. I get more enjoyment out of the 5 and so does my betta. I can't ever go smaller again(except for hospital tanks)


I agree. I used to keep my bettas in 2.5 gallon tanks, but once I got my first 5 gallon, I noticed how much happier and healthier my bettas seem to be. I recommend 2.5 for people who don't have the room/money for a larger tank, but I really love my 5s. The 2.5s are now used as hospital/quarantine tanks.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

BamNeko said:


> My 3 betta's live in a 1 gallon tank. There are a lot of people on this forum that will want you to give your betta a 2.5 but you have to remember that betta fish can live in puddles so any size bowl is good for them really.
> 
> 
> Bettas do NOT live in puddles. That is a myth. Their wild counterparts will be found in Thai rice paddies which are shallow, but run for acres across. That is definitely not a puddle. In dry times the areas may dry up and people will find them in puddles but that is not because they want to be there. Because they are sometimes found in this unfortunate situation, people just assume they live there.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

My personal opinion is that 1 gallon tanks are not sufficient for a betta. I have all of mine in 3g's and some females in 2.5g. With two very spoiled boys in 6g's at the moment.

The way i look at it:

A betta may SURVIVE in a 1 gallon tank, but a betta in a 2.5 to 3g or even larger will THRIVE.

Or to say it in a different way. If you are offered the choice of a one room efficiency apartment or a one or two bedroom apartment, which are YOU going to pick to live in if given a choice?


----------



## Supernoodle (Feb 24, 2015)

You know ...when my first betta was given to me in a tiny vase, I immediately knew he needed more room. How can a living think have a life in a tiny space  When I got him a 3gallon he totally perked up!!! Swimming like crazy and mountains happier. I have a new guy in a 1g bowl now and am sooo eager to upgrade him asap! You really see the life in them in when they get more space!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

More pictures of these "puddles." Pictures not mine, they are from databases like seriouslyfish.com and other places.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

^+1!

That is exactly it! Peoples thoughts of what a puddle is can not compare to what actually the reality is! I see ALOT more than a gallon in those pics  

Be nice, give your fish a life, not a sentence! ^_^


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

A fish called Bird said:


> Hi there - I'm new here so any feedback is appreciated! :-D
> 
> My little boy betta - Gilligan (Gill  ) is, at the moment, in a 1 gallon tank. I asked the person working at the pet store what size tank is typical for bettas and she basically said - "well they're just puddle fish, so little tanks are fine." :roll: I'm just not so sure...
> 
> ...


You're doing great to ask questions! The thermometer is a great idea -- it's important to keep an eye on what the temperature is. Since fish are cold blooded, changes in temperatures can make them stressed which can lead to lower immune systems and illnesses. In most climates, bettas need a heater in their tanks to maintain the same temperature day and night. Larger tanks are easier to find heaters that heat the water without getting it too hot.

I agree with the people who like bigger tanks for their fish -- with proper temperatures and room to move around, the fish are more active. Filters and cycles aren't a must, but they make the fish's home easier to maintain for you and more stable/enjoyable for your pet. 

Good luck with your fish keeping! There are many stickies around the forums that you can browse through in your spare time. I've found them to be very helpful.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

To the OP:

First, +1 Sadist.

I apologize that this thread has gotten so far off topic. I told you there were vociferous people on this forum when it came to one-gallon aquariums.  Please don't let it scare you off. You are doing a great job with Gill and asking questions shows just how serious you are about providing him with the best home you can.

While a larger tank for Gill would be fine you don't need anything more than a 2.5. Many Betta can't handle a larger tank after living in a cup all of their lives; IMO, this could well be one of the causes of fin-biting. I have had three that stressed in five-gallons and did fin-bite. Once in a 2.5 they were active and healthy and ceased biting. And, I would venture to say, that many who are so critical of one-gallon aquariums haven't had one, didn't take care of one properly (because they hadn't yet learned how) or even seen how well Betta actually _thrive_ in well-maintained one gallons.

That being said, I do believe Betta do best in 2.5 or larger because simply it's easier to keep the water healthy, heat and filter. Good luck to you!

And because I forgot to say it: Welcome to the Forum!!!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I have my Betta Angel in a 1.7 gal, and Dangerous started out (and thrived in) a 1 gal. tank. I however am moving Angel into a 5 gal. soon, like Dangerous now has. So I think a 1 gal. is fine as long as the water conditions are good. But for me personally I prefer a larger tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 ^ Well said!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

My betta is in a 1.77 gal tank bery wide and my betta has lots of room to move so as long as the water is 78 to 80 degrees and warm all good i had my betta over a year now


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Here's my two cents. 

Personally, I would not put a betta in a 1 gallon tank. 2.5-3 is the minimum for me. 

That being said, while I don't personally do it, there are ways to keep a betta in a 1 gallon tank. 

You need to have a water testing kit for ammonia at least. If you can then I would get the API freshwater master test kit. Make sure the test is a liquid one and not strips. Ammonia should not go above .25ppm - .5ppm. This means that you should test your water every day and if the reading comes back .25ppm-.5ppm then you should change the water. With a 1 gallon tank, this could be every day. I would alternate 50% water changes and a 100% water changes. So the first change is 50% and then second is 100% and the next is 50% and so on. 

you also need to heat the tank. I think Russell linked you in their first post to the Hydor Theo Heater. This heater will work in a 1 gallon tank. 

Filter is not as important but if you can get one then I would.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

even if they DID live in puddles, most puddles I see hold probably a few gallons. Especially those scary spring pothole puddles where you think it's shallow but then you sink up to your knee  

+1 to Hydor theo heater.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Personally I'd go no less than 2 gallons as it's been my personal experience that given a big volume of water and space a betta will grow quite large, I'm not talking about giant bettas either. Just your regular ones ☺ I much prefer 5 gallons and see no reason why someone wouldn't want to give them a nice big tank if they can afford to and have the room. There's so much as an owner that you can do with a 5 gallon! So many awesome aquascapes, I've seen Halloween and creepy themed tanks right down to princess and girlie ones lol.☺


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I do not think a 1 gallon tank is an adequate permanent home for a betta. It is simply too small to maintain water quality without stressing the fish with near constant water changes, it is difficult to effectively heat, and it just doesn't provide enough room for behavioral enrichment. I personally would not keep my bettas in anything under 5 gallons for these reasons, and I currently have them in their own 10 gallon tanks.

Now, I had an uncycled 5 gallon quarantine tank that I was running last summer. The tank was bare bottom, and visible feces were removed daily with a turkey baster. I needed to do 2 50-75% water changes and 1 100% water change every week just to keep ammonia at 0 ppm. I can't even imagine how fast ammonia would build up in a 1 gallon uncycled tank, but likely you are looking at daily water changes to keep ammonia at 0 ppm (which is where I personally believe it should always stay). Prime is great in a pinch, but I wouldn't rely on it longterm to correct for poor water quality. I would need a lot more scientific evidence that prime-treated water containing ammonia truly has zero negative impact on fish health before I knowingly kept my fish in water with ammonia in it.

Then you have the behavioral enrichment issue. I simply cannot be convinced that a fish that can barely swim a few inches in either direction is happy, even if water quality is good. Of course, this is all subjective, but my moral barometer just tells me this is wrong. It is honestly akin to a human living in your average size bathroom for their entire life, which is not something that I think most would want to be subjected to.

For these reasons, I doubt I will ever see a 1 gallon tank as a suitable long-term environment for any fish. I would suggest that all betta owners get at least a 2.5 gallon (which is still REALLY small!) and preferably a 5 or larger gallon tank for their fish. It simplifies care for the owner and provides the fish with the best environment for a happy, healthy existence. Remember, there is a marked difference between thriving and surviving.


----------



## livenatso (Mar 1, 2015)

I have experience keeping a fish in a <1g and he seems happy enough with the routine for maintenance I have set up: over 70% planted with cabomba and an amazon sword to create a silent cycle, prime everyday, and every other day to every 3 day water changes, ferts once a week to ensure the plants stay thriving... I have to say that it is a painstaking amount of work. The plants grow an inch a day so I have to prune them often and the daily water changes I did before I had the plants left my fish so stressed he'd float belly up for hours afterwards  If this fish had known anything other than the cup of water he had at the pet store he probably wouldnt be near as happy.

I'm not sure where this thread is heading but ill be changing to a 5g this weekend so maybe I'll come back to let you all know if his quality of life suddenly goes up or down. I'm hoping he'll be even happier but I'm worried he'll start fin biting with the sudden vast space.


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME (Aug 14, 2014)

I personally think that a 1 gal is ok for a Betta to live in, but if you want them to thrive, get a 5 gallon


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

A one gallon tank can be an appropriate home for a betta provided you are willing to put in the time and effort needed to keep the water in tip-top shape! 
But.. not all bettas will do well in one gallon. You may end up with a very stressed sad fish (even with perfect water) in 1g who then perks up the minute he's moved to a 5g. But you could also have a betta who gets stressed having too much space and THRIVES in a smaller tank. It all depends.


----------



## A fish called Bird (Mar 25, 2015)

THANK you all for your honest replies, this IS what I was looking for!! Great to have all the benefits listed as well as some cool tips


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

My betta is the type who gets anxious with too much space, for sure! He's in a half-gallon right now (it was a Christmas gift. I really should've just refunded), but he will be getting a 2 gallon sometime next month (I would start now, but I'm leaving for a vacation on Wednesday and I would freak out WAY too much at the idea of leaving a cycling tank at home. My sister is going to care for him while I'm gone, because she's had a betta before, but I know she couldn't handle cycling. Her betta was also in a half-gallon prison, much like mine, and he's still alive, but she gave the fishy to her friend, who has him in a 5 gallon, from what she tells me. Yay for Bubba!)


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I love seeing everything talked out like this 

In college I did successfully keep my betta in 1 gallon after his 2.5 glass tank broke. His tank was next to my sink in my bathroom so his water change was part of my morning routine.

Betta tank setups I've tried... 1g, 2.5g, 5g, 10g, 8g, and 14.5g.

Most were unplanted and held a single betta. A few of the larger were "split." I tried a sorority in college... not doing that again.

What I ended up liking best:

Hospital/back up/quarantine: 2.5 g heated and unplanted. With just the necessities in this, it is easy to clean and focus on healing an isolated fish. If I had a tank on my desktop, it would be 2.5g.

Permanent setups: 8g and 14.5g tanks, planted freshwater community. The betta who have lived in these are definitely happier and more active than in their previous tanks. The larger tank size + live plants makes the tank easier for me to maintain, which I love. Fish has a lot of dynamic, changing space (the decorations change on their own haha) to explore and other fish to increase external stimulus without territorial threat.

So ultimately... I would say if you can stay on top of a 1 gallon, go for it. It is difficult sometimes. I like RTS's tips.

My 2.5g aren't that much better, to be honest. I often feel like they aren't big enough for larger bettas in QT. I have one guy in QT for someone right now and he isn't a giant but he is chunky and active and I can't wait for him to have twice as much space in his new home soon.

Prime, test kits and water changes are your friends for unfiltered tanks 

I really like my bigger tanks. One you figure out cycling, and get some plants... it's a whole new experience. If I could figure out how to make myself stop bringing home new rescues and projects, I think having just the two large tanks would be optimal for me. (You'll notice.... many people on this forum have an absurd number of animal containers!)


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

^+1
You mention putting a tank in the bathroom, is that a good placement for a Betta? Why I'm asking is because Dangerous seems a bit upset about the new addition. Maybe he'll come around?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

It depends on the people using the bathroom. If they are prone to getting soapy water all over, the bathroom is a bad place for a tank. If it's just you and you're careful about soap and the tank has a day/night light cycle, it's probably okay.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

gracem2002 said:


> My betta is the type who gets anxious with too much space, for sure! He's in a half-gallon right now (it was a Christmas gift. I really should've just refunded), but he will be getting a 2 gallon sometime next month (I would start now, but I'm leaving for a vacation on Wednesday and I would freak out WAY too much at the idea of leaving a cycling tank at home. My sister is going to care for him while I'm gone, because she's had a betta before, but I know she couldn't handle cycling. Her betta was also in a half-gallon prison, much like mine, and he's still alive, but she gave the fishy to her friend, who has him in a 5 gallon, from what she tells me. Yay for Bubba!)


How do you know he gets stressed in large spaces? Did you have him in a big tank for a couple weeks??


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

DangerousAngel said:


> ^+1
> You mention putting a tank in the bathroom, is that a good placement for a Betta? Why I'm asking is because Dangerous seems a bit upset about the new addition. Maybe he'll come around?


you are working with a split tank?

Kanoa was like that, he did not do well in a split tank.

I like have my tanks relatively close to sinks :lol: And for some reason most of my bathrooms have had huge counter top areas.

My current counter area is so big I put my 8 gallon in there just so I wouldn't be weirded out by all of the space in my bathroom.

As long has the tank has a lighting schedule and source of electricity for other supplies... hasn't been an issue. I do have to use an extension cord ad strip, though. My bathroom only has two grounded plugs, I need 3 just for the 8 gallon.

The 1 gallon had a heater and a light of its own.

Soap never seemed to be an issue and I can't really use bathroom spray or anything that might be toxic to the fish, so bathroom is a good place as far as I can tell.


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

SplashyBetta said:


> How do you know he gets stressed in large spaces? Did you have him in a big tank for a couple weeks??


Lol, not necessarily "large spaces" but when he was transferred from his petstore prison to the half-gallon he darted all around and I even saw stress stripes on him for the half-hour after... And he's a fin biter, but that probably has nothing to do with it  I'll definitely introduce him to the 2 gallon gradually, I don't want him to flip out again...


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Sadist said:


> It depends on the people using the bathroom. If they are prone to getting soapy water all over, the bathroom is a bad place for a tank. If it's just you and you're careful about soap and the tank has a day/night light cycle, it's probably okay.


Ok. I have a regular light cycle for all 3 of my fish. Same with feeding.


InStitches said:


> you are working with a split tank?
> 
> Kanoa was like that, he did not do well in a split tank.
> 
> ...


No, not a split tank (although I don't think he'd mind sharing with Angel) But Chili is across the room although little on my bedside table. I'll take the bathroom into consideration for sure if Dangerous is still a little bugged.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

DangerousAngel said:


> ^+1
> You mention putting a tank in the bathroom, is that a good placement for a Betta? Why I'm asking is because Dangerous seems a bit upset about the new addition. Maybe he'll come around?


i know you weren't asking me but i would say no. just because my betta at least (i've heard this about others though) thrive on attention. when i'm not in the room charlie just floats near the top and doesn't move much but when i'm in the room hes very active. so unless you spend a ton of time in the bathroom i think your betta would be lonely. 

and i use my tank as entertainment i just sit watch charlie swim. i would be sad if i only saw charlie a couple minutes a day.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I do keep my tanks in my computer room, where I spend most of my time home. I had to put paper around Mr. Fish's tank because he spazzed out when I got Mrs. Fish and started fin biting.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

My hospital/qt tank is in the bathroom. Frequent 100% water changes are just easier that way.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh that's very true charilegill! I know Dangerous is the same way. He mops on the bottom when he doesn't get attention. Do I'm constantly sitting in my room watching my fish. It's so calming. <3


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

gracem2002 said:


> Lol, not necessarily "large spaces" but when he was transferred from his petstore prison to the half-gallon he darted all around and I even saw stress stripes on him for the half-hour after... And he's a fin biter, but that probably has nothing to do with it  I'll definitely introduce him to the 2 gallon gradually, I don't want him to flip out again...


my guess is that you did not acclimate him properly and that is why he became stressed.


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

DangerousAngel said:


> It's so calming. <3


i was just talking about that literally last night. i wish i could leave my fish tank light on all night because it would be so calming and the most perfect thing to be able to fall asleep watching it.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

gracem2002 said:


> Lol, not necessarily "large spaces" but when he was transferred from his petstore prison to the half-gallon he darted all around and I even saw stress stripes on him for the half-hour after... And he's a fin biter, but that probably has nothing to do with it  I'll definitely introduce him to the 2 gallon gradually, I don't want him to flip out again...


Totally normal behavior for any betta. Rarely have I had a betta that DIDN'T act like that in a new home.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I know charliegill! That's why I love having Chili on my bedside table!


----------

